# Fender circuit descriptors/codes ...totally confusing



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Is there a chart somewhere that outlines the various Fender circuits and how they relate to the descriptors/codes (e.g., 5F1, 5F2, 5E3...and how these relate to AA763, etc...if they do)

This totally confuses me.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Try this for starters Dave: http://www.blueguitar.org/new/schem/fender/modnotes/fender_numbering.pdf


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> Try this for starters Dave: http://www.blueguitar.org/new/schem/fender/modnotes/fender_numbering.pdf


Thank You, Thank You, Thank You

Cheers

Dave


----------



## L&M GUY (Mar 2, 2012)

there is an informal code to the system 

a 5e1 is an early 50's fender champ with a 5f1 being a later revision 
likewise 

6g3 is a Brown tolex amp 

an
AA763 is a first generation reverb style amp (ie the well know black panel amps) 
with AB763 appearing within months of the AA763 amps 
the next major revision being the Ab770 amps (revised circa 1970) 

there are also many revisions that do not appear on the schematics 

generally speaking the system advances numerically and alphabetically from the earlier revisions

the link above explains this better than I just did ... so read that


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Dave, this might be useful, if you didn't already know about it!

http://www.thevintagesound.com/ffg/

It brings you to The Fender Amp Field Guide, which is a site with invaluable Fender info, listing all the tube amp models, dated with what schematics were used and lots of pictures. It even will list what speaker brands were put in specific models!

Hope it's useful for you!

Good to talk to you again!

Wild Bill


----------

